# How to know if my new zebra snails are alive?



## InfraredDream

Hello,

Just got 3 zebra snails on Sunday. One of the is moving all over the place, though it's very slow  One was moved a little bit on Monday morning, but is at the same place ever since. And one doesn't seem to have moved at all 
How can I understand if these guys are alive?
Don't wanna bring them back to the store if I am not sure. And don't wanna wait too long as there is 1 week for return.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

I would give them a good sniff. Once they die they will start to rot and stink, as well as pollut your water. Good luck.


----------



## wsl

Second the sniffing notion. Dead snails really smell. I'm assuming the snails you got are zebra nerite snails? I don't think it's anything unusual for them to not move much when you first get them. I remember a couple of my olive nerites doing the same thing and just staying still for a few days before become more active, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## InfraredDream

Yeah, I did the sniff check twice - once each day and they are not smelling, so hopefully it is a good sign.
Thanks for the info, I hope they are just adjusting.
Not sure they are nerite as the guy in the store said they will breed which surprised me as I know nerite can't do it in freshwater. But other than this the snails are yellow with black/brown stripes and has some "needles" at random places, so they look exactly like zebra nerites.
I got them for eating green dot algae as we discussed, wsl.


----------



## Mferko

also if theyre the type of snail with a trapdoor they can close, that will usually fall off when they die


----------



## InfraredDream

I am not sure they have such door, looks like it is their body directly. But I am not sure


----------



## wsl

Yellow/black with needles makes it sound like you have spiky nerite snails. I have some in my tanks myself. More useful than some of the other nerites in a way because they are smaller so most plants can support their weight so they can get rid of any unsightly green spot algae on your plant leaves. If it is indeed a nerite, they will lay eggs all over your tank, but won't hatch unless you have brackish water. Also, when the snail retreats into its shell, there should definitely be an operculum (the trapdoor/cover), as that is something all nerite snails have I believe.

Anyways, give them a bit more time, and I'm sure they'll adjust.


----------



## InfraredDream

Thanks a lot, I hope you are right and they will get out of those shells.
I am not sure I see an operculum though.
I know for nerite snails that they have a stage they need brakish water, that;s why I was surprised the store guy told me they will breed and I decided they are some other kind of zebra snails. But after googling at home it seems they are from nerite family.
Do you think I should check them a couple times a day for smell? And how long they can stay inside and still be alive maybe?


----------



## neven

i also just got snails and drip acclimitized them for a couple hours, thought they were dead, but they're moving now and then, not by much, i just make sure they are right side up and leave them be. If you keep checking you could stress it and cause it to take longer to start moving around


----------



## BossRoss

I've thought my Zebra was dead before.... lying on its back in the middle of the tank for like 2 days. Was going to fish it out the next morning, but it was inching its way up the glass chowin' down algae... happens every once in a while... now i just flip him over when he turtles.


----------



## InfraredDream

Well, one of them is dead, it's smelly today  The other one is not yet, but I guess it is dead, just the smell isn't there yet.
Thanks for the info, I'll keep in mind they can be not moving for 2 days...
I now need to get new ones. I wonder why they died right away? The water is fine, maybe I had to drip aclimatize them which I did not


----------

